# Need some help



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Bought a used snow blower and used it today. First time I ever operated a snow blower, so I am sure it is a user issue. My driveway has a pretty good slope to it and we had about 6 inches of semi wet snow. I struggled with this thing all morning. After a few feet or so, the snow blower would stop and not go any further. the engine did not bog down and the tires were not spinning, it just stopped like I ran up against a wall. At times I could shake it around and get it moving forward again, but most times I would have to reverse and come at the snow from a different angle. I have a dirt driveway that does have ruts and is not perfectly even. So I was not sure if maybe the tires were getting caught in the ruts or what. It is an older yardman. 10 or 10.5hp. (not sure on hp right now as I am not home to look at it.) It threw the snow fine and didn't sound bogged down, but just seemed like it would get stuck. I did notice I was clearing all the way down to the dirt and even throwing some with the snow. So if anyone could help that would be great. I don't know if maybe a skid adjustment or chains would help. Sorry if this post is a little all over the place, I am just very new to snow blowers. I do have to say, even though it was a pain, it sure bet the heck out of a shovel.

Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The rubber drive disk inside the bottom is more than likely out of adjustment or needs replaced. It's a fairly simple job. You need to give us *way more information* on the type snowblower you own. Not all cars are alike and neither are snowblowers. Take some pictures and post them. Look for identification numbers somewhere on a label or sticker. I'm not talking about the name tag. Referring to model/serial numbers.we're willing to help if we know what we're working on. But, if it is a Yardman I'm betting it has a worn out drive disk. Tip it up on it's nose and take the bottom panel off. Usually 6 screws or small bolts and look at the rubber wheel. It's probably worn down to nothing. Should be about a 1/4" of meat on it. Maybe even a tiny bit more.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

*Thanks*

Yes I am sorry about the information. I am not currently home so I could not look at it. I just wanted to get a jump on the help from the pros because we are supposed to get another 8-10 inches tonight. Even though you were going on not much info, you have helped.

I will post more info when I get the chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Also, I did notice that it would not move at all in 1st or 2nd and barely moved in 3rd. From what I have read this could further approve your rubber disc theory.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That rubber wheel will slip for multiple reasons so make sure you check them all. It could be worn down, it could be pitted and have big chunks missing, there can be snow getting in there making it wet, there could be oil and grease on that and the metal disc it rides against, the bearings down in there could be loose and making parts wobble or it could be as simple as it is slightly wore out and the engagement cable needs tightened a bit so it closes up the gap some. You might also have a belt issue so check to make sure the belt for the drive wheels is in decent shape.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Also, I did notice that it would not move at all in 1st or 2nd and barely moved in 3rd. From what I have read this could further approve your rubber disc theory.


Yes, definitely needs an adjustment on the friction disc.

http://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=friction+disc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link, seems like an easy fix. I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

AND post the make and model number of the machine.

For the problem with digging up dirt you need to adjust the skids on the side of the machine. Get it on a flat surface and look at the scraper blade inside the auger and see how much light you can see between the scraper and the surface. Easy way is to find something the thickness you want to set it at that is long and place it under the scraper and then loosen and tighten the skids. Might also be the skids are worn out and allowing the machine to sit too low and dig in.
.
.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> AND post the make and model number of the machine.
> 
> For the problem with digging up dirt you need to adjust the skids on the side of the machine. Get it on a flat surface and look at the scraper blade inside the auger and see how much light you can see between the scraper and the surface. Easy way is to find something the thickness you want to set it at that is long and place it under the scraper and then loosen and tighten the skids. Might also be the skids are worn out and allowing the machine to sit too low and dig in.
> .
> .


I adjust the height of the skid plate by using a few washers that I put on the garage floor and then I set the skid plate on the washers and adjust the skids on the side of the machine. I then remove the washers and the skid plate should be a slight amount above the floor. I do this once a season right before the first snowfall. As the skids wear down you will need to repeat this since it can prematurely wear out your skid plate. If you adjust it once a season a skid plate can last for many years. I put Robalon skids on my MTD and I really like them for the blower moves effortlessly and quietly now across all surfaces including the garage floor.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always used a chunk of wood or wood shims when I can find them but the washers are a great idea and for me I always have some around. Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Paint stir sticks always have been my choice for skid adjustment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

If any more information is needed please let me know. I am pretty sure it is the rubber friction disc, even though I have not had time to take a look at it. It's someone could provide a link or the part number for the one I need that would be great. 
Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

I went to the MTD parts direct website and ordered a rubber friction disc.
It was part number 935-0243B, I hope it is the right one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

have you checked the cable tension or the belt yet ??
Have you tipped it up and pulled the cover and looked at the old friction disc and the plate it rides on to determine that a new ring is all you need ??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

I am thinking the rubber ring was the issue. See attached pictures. Everything else seemed good. Can you use wd40 to clean the drive wheel?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

no lubricant of any kind. wipe the rubber wheel if needed with brake cleaner or carb cleaner or even acetone. any type of grease/oil cutter, you want it as clean and dry as possible.

same for the flat drive plate the rubber friction wheel rides on.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, that thing is really worn down. I hope you caught it before it did any damage to the metal disc. Looks like a new rubber wheel will get you moving again. I would use either some regular gas on a reg or a can of brake cleaner to clean everything.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Kevin, nice job!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Got the new rubber disc on and it works like a dream. It dang near drug me down the driveway. The drive plate was good after a clean up. Luckily no damage. I want to thank everyone that helped, you all saved me a bunch of money. I am not mechanically inclined at all, so I would of had to take it somewhere. With the wonder of YouTube I was able to complete the task myself. Thanks again and hopefully I won't be posting on this part of the forum anytime soon.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks again and hopefully I won't be posting on this part of the forum anytime soon.


But, but ... now that you're a semi expert you need to be here to help others


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol. Semi expert is a bit of a stretch, but thanks. Well I meant I hope to not be posting in this thread with new problems of my own. I have to admit I was a little intimidated when I took the belly pan off. There were all kinds of chains and fears I didn't remember seeing when I watched the how to video, so it was a bit of a surprise. I just kinda had to figure it out as I went. Like I said before I am probably one of the worse when it comes to fixing things and using tools, so this is huge for me. I feel like I did a full engine swap on a car. I replaced a light switch in my house and you would of thought I built the whole thing by hand. Could not have done it without the help though so thanks again.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Kevin, 
Nobody became an expert getting hit by lighting. Baby steps pretty soon you will be swapping engines. A professor told me once the only thing you do right the first time is $#@^% up. After a enough of those they call you an expert.


----------

